# 20" weakie off of Reeds beach



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

My buddy went to Reeds today and got a 20" weakie off the beach. He was set up with a fish finder rig and was shucking clams for bait. He said it was the top of the incoming tide this afternoon. 

Just thought I'd pass the info along


----------

